# A video of Renji



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

not sure if this would go here..but since filming is one of my hobbies i took the liberty of getting some footage last night of Renji (red male veil tail) flaring. He basically started non stop flaring once i turned on the light to his tank and he looked so majestic that I had to get the camera out. This was shot on my iphone, only light used is the one in the tank. 

https://vimeo.com/62758340

Enjoy!!!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Great video especially considering that you only used a phone! Your boy looks like Leo which was the second betta that I ever owned...........that was a looooong time ago now!


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Great video especially considering that you only used a phone! Your boy looks like Leo which was the second betta that I ever owned...........that was a looooong time ago now!



Thank you :-D!!! Yea it took some focusing but remove the flash and just wait for it to adjust and voila you can get awesome images. All the photos in my album were taken with my phone. 

How long have you been keeping bettas? I've had Renji now for 2 months and its been a very interesting learning process.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I have owned bettas for around 10 years now!!!! Took over the care of a families unwanted present and BAM I was hooked. Owned many since then. I currently own 12 males and one female. I am picking up another custom made betta tank tomorrow and that will hold another 10 males  Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow thats amazing. I have space for only one lol. What is your setup like? Do you have photos?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Basically the tanks are 4ft long barracks. Strips of glass are siliconed together to create a rectangular frame and then nylon fish safe mesh is siliconed over the frame. These are the dividers. 

I think I might have an old picture I have had the tank for years but have renovate it a few times until I got it just as I wanted it.

The picture was taken back when the tank used to be filtered and heated using a drip system, before I added the mesh dividers and had new lids made. I really need to get updated photos but for now this will give you an idea of what the tanks are like.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow your betta is so pretty and healthy  What a cutie.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Basically the tanks are 4ft long barracks. Strips of glass are siliconed together to create a rectangular frame and then nylon fish safe mesh is siliconed over the frame. These are the dividers.
> 
> I think I might have an old picture I have had the tank for years but have renovate it a few times until I got it just as I wanted it.
> 
> ...


Wow that is lovely! Must be a lot of work to maintain it, but im sure the pay off of seeing them happy and healthy is worth it.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sea Dragon said:


> Wow your betta is so pretty and healthy  What a cutie.


Thank you!!!!


----------

